# organ or muscle?????



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I got some goat testicles with my order the other day is it fed as an organ or a muscle?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Organ. A secreting organ. Apparently full of hormones. I feed my blue mutt goat testicles so the hormones will make him into the monster that he should be :tape2:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I've never thought about them being organ or meat. Interesting. The next buck we get I'm gonna keep the "boys" to feed. If Wayne can stand it! LOL! I guess they would classify as secreting, wouldn't they?


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

definitely organ, and I'm super jealous you have access to testicles!


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Sprocket said:


> Organ. A secreting organ. Apparently full of hormones. I feed my blue mutt goat testicles so the hormones will make him into the monster that he should be :tape2:



LOL, well that might be a problem than for me to feed them I have 2 old females....Babs sticks her nose up at them, sure she wouldn't if they were still attached.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Felix said:


> definitely organ, and I'm super jealous you have access to testicles!


pretty sure the goat wasn't happy, I got his head too...... YUCK


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Okay. This thread could really go the wrong way easily, and I don't mean an argument! Ha Ha Ha!!!!!!


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Okay. This thread could really go the wrong way easily, and I don't mean an argument! Ha Ha Ha!!!!!!


I thought about that while I was typing...LOL


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Rvent said:


> LOL, well that might be a problem than for me to feed them I have 2 old females....Babs sticks her nose up at them, sure she wouldn't if they were still attached.


Gunner wasn't too thrilled with them either. Too chewy I think. I froze them for a while so maybe when they aren't still warm...LOL


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Sprocket said:


> Gunner wasn't too thrilled with them either. Too chewy I think. I froze them for a while so maybe when they aren't still warm...LOL


on a more serious note do you think all those male hormones are not good to feed female dogs? since it is an organ I will only use it in small amounts over time.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Rvent said:


> on a more serious note do you think all those male hormones are not good to feed female dogs? since it is an organ I will only use it in small amounts over time.


I really have no idea. I feel like hormones are species specific so goat hormones wouldn't affect them. 

Honestly though, I have zero clue.

ETA - I don't think that feeding a testicle or two will harm them or affect them in any way. 

Off topic but I found this great website while looking up goat testicle nutrients. 
http://rawfeddogs.org/rawguide.html


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I bought bull testicles for the first time a couple weeks ago. I actually just pulled them out of the freezer tonight, the boys will be eating them with dinner tomorrow!


----------



## Foodie (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes there is testosterone in them testis, lol, freezing them won't effect the hormones, not "species specific" either.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Hormones are not species specific... At all. For that reason I wouldn't feed them regularly at all but I may be bias because I have *incredibly* strong opinions on messing with hormones... 
And to answer the initial question: organ. 
The comments in this thread seriously crack me up!!


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Dobby got the testicles when we gelded our foal last year - straight out of the horse, hot and fresh. He loved them! haha and he's a picky eater! I wish I could buy them for him once in awhile, but haven't found any yet.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

For the record I said I "felt" like they were species specific, not that they were. I also said that I really had no idea. 

I stick by what I said that the occasional testical won't matter. I don't know anyone who would feed them in a large amount.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I see nothing wrong with feeding the occasional testicle. Now, if you buy them in 50 lbs. Bulk cases and feed testicle like they are going out of season, you may have issues with too much hormones. But who does that? Testicles are part of a prey animal and they do get eaten. I only feed it when I get a male deer so its pretty rare. I would not waste them by throwing them out, I consider them the organ portion of the meal that day. 

What a weird conversation...


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I see nothing wrong with feeding the occasional testicle. Now, if you buy them in 50 lbs. Bulk cases and feed testicle like they are going out of season, you may have issues with too much hormones. But who does that? Testicles are part of a prey animal and they do get eaten. I only feed it when I get a male deer so its pretty rare. I would not waste them by throwing them out, I consider them the organ portion of the meal that day.
> 
> What a weird conversation...


Your cow guy never does bulls? These goats were pretty big, I can't imagine how loaded and heavy bull testicles would be :banplease:


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't see my cow guy too often. Doubt Gary would ask for me lol! Hard to work that into a casual conversation.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Depending on the age bull balls are huge! But then I have seen bucks balls as big and there not nearly as big of animals. Oh as in sheep.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Drew wouldn't even touch the balls when we process goats. He cuts around them and then I cut them off and pop them out of the sack. :lol:


----------



## Milburn (Jan 5, 2013)

Testicles are part of a nourish creature and they do get consumed. 
I only nourish it when I get a men deer so its fairly unusual. I would not spend them by tossing them out, I consider them the body aspect of the food that day.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Drew wouldn't even touch the balls when we process goats. He cuts around them and then I cut them off and pop them out of the sack. :lol:


It's a man thing  they are a delicacy around these parts when it's docking time. Wish I could get some to feed the dogs but most people eat them there selves. We band ours so don't have any. I did get some from the neighbors after they cleaned them but that was only the bottom and outside the girls lapped them up.


----------

